# 2015 322Bh For Our Family Of 7



## LunaSeven (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi. We are making preparations to purchase a 2015 322BH for our family of 7, which is me, DH, dd10, ds9, dd7, dd5, and baby d.
Our TV is a 2005 Nissan Titan, and this will be our first TT, so I am nervous all around! I worry as much about my ability to park the monster as I do about my TV's ability to pull it.
Our work requires us to travel, though, so we really want a BH we can be comfortable in full-time. Since we homeschool, the 322bh seems perfect for us with its second dinette in the bh. 
Our unit will come off the factory line in a few weeks, and we can't wait! Anybody know any reasons I should be more worried than I am now?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site!! Congrats on your pending purchase.

What are the specs on your truck?


----------



## LunaSeven (Oct 24, 2014)

All I know is it is a 5.6 V8 and it has a tow mode button. The guy at the sales lot, Holman's over in Ohio, checked the detailed specs and said it would be fine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LunaSeven said:


> All I know is it is a 5.6 V8 and it has a tow mode button. The guy at the sales lot, Holman's over in Ohio, checked the detailed specs and said it would be fine.


I know learning about towing limits of trucks can be very confusing and overwhelming, but you have 6 of the most important people in your life, counting on you to understand this information and make them safe. Holmans is a very respected Dealer on this forum, but this is your family...you need to understand this information other than trust some guy at a dealer.

Grab your owners manual...grab some coffee...and start reading. Feel free to ask questions...we're happy to help.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

anxious to hear how this camper works out for you. First one I've seen that isn't a fifth wheel that has me thinking about a new trailer.


----------

